# Kingkong Tips - Best Paid Service With Combo !



## kingkong tips (Aug 31, 2014)

hello guys. All of matches are by analysis. 
Average odd is between 1.80~2.20 and most of picks are combo.
I send all tips by e-mail , only 50euros for 30days.

check my facebook page for proof.
I posted my betting screen shot . If you want to see more, i can show you more.
For this month, my stat is 30-14.


this is my fb page. check proofs.
https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip

and any questions give me e-mail feel free.
brandhot112@gmail.com

Thanks.


----------



## kingkong tips (Aug 31, 2014)

FOR 8/31 
match was 
sevilla +0.75 (ah)
braga 0 (ah)

Total odd : 1.92 

come to my fb page. 
you can see the result for this combo. 


https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip


----------



## kingkong tips (Sep 1, 2014)

COMBO WON !!!
Congrats who use my service and earn mony !!


FOR 01/09 
match was 
coritiba or draw
draw or inter milan

Total odd : 1.98

come to my fb page. 
you can see the my betting screen shot for this combo. 

https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip


----------



## kingkong tips (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey guys, we changed our rule and change price.
We work with verified tipsters.

please visit our facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip/
https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip/
https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip/


----------



## kingkong tips (Oct 11, 2014)

2014.10.11
16.00 VTB
Tsmokі Minsk - Khimky
Pick: over 154.5
------------------------
2014.10.11
22.00 Spain
Laboral Kutxa - Unicaja
Pick: over 153.5


From stilas.


----------



## kingkong tips (Oct 12, 2014)

Boca Juniors-Rosario Central 1 
(0 AH) 1.32  
Football - Ita. Serie B  Latina-Bologna 1 
(+0.25 AH) 1.43  
Stake: 10/10 Bookmaker: Bet365  1.8876 Verified odd 

From alin.
if you want to see more info, please visit my page.

https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip
https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip
https://www.facebook.com/kingkongtip


----------



## vip111 (Oct 22, 2014)

Euro Cup

CSU Ploiesti - Lietuvos Rytas

Tip: Lietuvos Rytas to WIN
Euro Cup

Union Olimpija - Khimky M.

Tip: Khimky M. -6


----------



## vip111 (Oct 23, 2014)

2014.10.23
21.45 Euroleague
Bayern - Panathinaikos
Pick: Bayern -3.5


----------

